# John Deere 4210 Indicator light issue



## chopper11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi....I have a blinking indicator light of one short, two longs then one short......the tractor is working fine. Do you know what this means? Light does not appear to start blinking until I start moving. Tks.


----------

